# Eclipse testsuite package starten mit testklassen



## fresh2 (20. Mai 2010)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne in eclipse eine testsuite erstellen und dort das package eintragen, wo meine ganzen testklassen vorhanden sind. gibt es da nen weg, ich finde es ziemlich lästig alle einzelnen testklassen einzeln in der testsuite einzutragen. daher die frage: kann ich in der testsuite ein package zum ausführen eintragen mit allen darunter liegenden testklassen?

daaaaaanke


----------



## maki (20. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es ziemlich lästig testSuites zu erstellen, vor allem wenn die richtigen Tools das dynamisch machen können... Ant, maven2, oder Eclipse 
in Eclipse soltest du dir mal die Run-Configuration deiner TEsts ansehen, da kannst du einsstellen ob nur ein einzelner Test ausgeführt werden soll, oder alle im Projekt/Packet.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde es ziemlich lästig testSuites zu erstellen, vor allem wenn die richtigen Tools das dynamisch machen können... Ant, maven2, oder Eclipse


Eclipse kann das nun endlich auch für Junit4 Suites, leider wird mein Patch wohl erst in 3.7 ausgeliefert  
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=155828


----------

